# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Не отображает в РКМ поступление в кассу 1С УНФ

## Disteel

Прошу помощи...
Создал заказ покупателя и на основании заказ поставщику.
На основании Заказа покупателя создал Поступление в кассу и Пробитие чека. Чек с кассы вышел, но в РКМ не отображается пробитый чек и внесенная сумма в кассе (значение сумма "В кассе" не изменилась).
Почему не отображается чек и внесенная сумма в РКМ?

----------


## lekhaplaton

Добрый день, есть партнер который занимается такими проблемами (настройка ККМ и онлайн кассы). Пишите в личку дам его телефон.

----------


## Disteel

Спасибо. Разобрались уже при помощи спеца.

----------

